# Bernie's Fetched



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I guess I am here and will see if I can post some pictures. Here are a few things I have did in the last few months. Hello Bob and Corey. These two know how much I like turning. Anyway it is good to be here and will be watching and posting a few things as time goes on. Right now I am putting the final finish on a mahogany salad bowl set for my son and his wife for christmas. Also the last picture is a set of 6 walnut plates I am working on for the wife. We will use these.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice projects Bernie, thanks for sharing.

Also, I noticed you mentioned a current project that you're finish, just a suggestion, but possibly you could take pictures as you're finishing the project and maybe share them in the project finishing forum for others to see and learn from. Just a thought.

Anyway, really nice turning!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey glad you made the trip Bernie ....man that walnut platter is sweet! The kids are going to love that mahogany set!

corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bernie....

Thanks for taking me up on the invite and paying us a visit. Your pictures are great and I appreciate you post a few samples of your work. Corey and I have been having fun over here and tossed a coin to see who was going to go fetch you and I lost the toss  

Thanks for stopping by and we hope you will visit often.


----------

